
Chrome 71 arrives with an expanded ad blocker - sahin-boydas
https://venturebeat.com/2018/12/04/chrome-71-arrives-with-an-expanded-ad-blocker/
======
sahin-boydas
Probably they are now blocking all non google display ads :))

